# Employment Reference for ACS ICT BA Skill Assessment



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

Dear Folks,

My name is Ajay. I have 9 years of work exp as Business Analyst and Pre-Sales Consultant.

I am planning to process my Australia PR (Subclass 189) on my own, not sure if I should hire some MARA agent or can do it on my own. 

Need you guys expect suggestion on this.

I have gone through ACS skills assessment process for ICT Business Analyst occupation and it states that the candidate needs to submit his/her relieving letters in prescribed format which states following

Employment reference must contain:
§ Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format

§ Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to the nominated occupation

§ Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week

§ Country where Employment was undertaken

§ Company Letterhead and signed by the author

§ Certification as a valid copy

My problem is how can my ex employers (7 companies switched) entertain my request to issue the Employment Reference letter to me.

Have anyone faced this issue and if yes what you guys have done?

I know I can get the Statutory Declaration but can someone please share the template for the Statutory Declaration, Do I still need to get it signed by my ex colleagues/managers, If not then who can validate it and who is the best person/advocate to do it in Pune.

Please help me clarify my doubts, it will be of great help for me..!

Many Thanks in Advance.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

Folks,

Please guide


----------

